# Tank seems to be bowing..... pls help



## iRonBalls (Sep 18, 2016)

I have a 35g (36x18x12) that seems to be bowing. Its noticeable if you look at the front of the plastic bracing. Is this normal or a red flag? Not sure if that plastic thing is allowed to have some 'play'...


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

It's normal


----------



## iRonBalls (Sep 18, 2016)

Ok thanks...


----------

